# Please use the contact us feature in future.



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2018)

You've closed down the thread on banning with that as your final comment, but with all due respect, this doesn't work, nobody seems to get a response. You all may believe you are responding to us, but we aren't getting them


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2018)

Yeah, I used the contact us button for clarification of a previous moderation decision. I wait 24+ hours and get no reply. Finally in desperation I start a thread here, and get accused of "not taking no for an answer". 



User13710 said:


> Poor George must be turning in his grave.


Orwellian? It feels more Kafkaesque to me.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jul 2018)

Whats the point of having a _Site Support _board only to be told to use _Contact Us_ instead?


----------



## User10119 (30 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Whats the point of having a _Site Support _board only to be told to use _Contact Us_ instead?


Well, site support is publically visible and creates a record of the conversation that all parties can read, subject to it remaining in place unedited of course. The 'Report' and 'Contact' forms create a record that the site mods and admins can read but users, including the user who is reporting or contacting, can't.

Given the emphasis on moderating and moderation decisions being 'private' - whether or not you think that is a good thing - it's perhaps unsurprising that threads regarding moderating and moderation decisions get locked.

However I didn't actually think that @User3094 was questioning a decision or discussing moderating - it sounded to me like a feature request.


----------



## Randomnerd (30 Jul 2018)

This thread will be closed in.....oh, less than an hour....


----------



## User6179 (30 Jul 2018)




----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jul 2018)

I forget (and take for granted) that this is a free and valuable resource run by volunteers.

Whenever I do free work or heavily discounted work for clients, they are the first ones to bleat for negligible reasons.

When I charge full rates, those clients are the most likely to value my knowledge, skills and time.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I forget (and take for granted) that this is a free and valuable resource run by volunteers.
> Whenever I do free work or heavily discounted work for clients, they are the first ones to bleat for negligible reasons.
> When I charge full rates, those clients are the most likely to value my knowledge, skills and time.


Nobody is saying that the Moderators are not valued, but as many people have pointed out the system which they appear to rely on is not working, if I read their comments correctly they believe they are advising people why decisions have been made, however from what other people are stating these reasons are not being relayed to the people concerned.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I forget (and take for granted) that this is a free and valuable resource run by volunteers.
> 
> Whenever I do free work or heavily discounted work for clients, they are the first ones to bleat for negligible reasons.
> 
> When I charge full rates, those clients are the most likely to value my knowledge, skills and time.


It might be run for free as in volunteer but to the owner it is, or attempted to be a business. That and community funded as per the last very successful funding drive

I think shutting down threads where someone has been banned without warning is just wrong, even more so as who knows if their card is marked or why?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jul 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Nobody is saying that the Moderators are not valued, but as many people have pointed out the system which they appear to rely on is not working, if I read their comments correctly they believe they are advising people why decisions have been made, however from what other people are stating these reasons are not being relayed to the people concerned.



Twitter works in the same way. I think we all agree to a code of conduct. It is a busy forum and maybe the volunteers just can’t cope with the extra workload by telling each and every person when there has been an infringement. They seem a decent bunch and I’m sure they would love to, but simply can’t.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jul 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> It might be run for free as in volunteer but to the owner it is, or attempted to be a business. That and community funded as per the last very successful funding drive
> 
> I think shutting down threads where someone has been banned without warning is just wrong, even more so as who knows if their card is marked or why?



You have a point about it being a minor revenue centre, but my opinions are in post #15. 

I am pretty laid back about the spats that go on though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2018)

#notadult


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You have a point about it being a minor revenue centre, but my opinions are in post #15.
> 
> I am pretty laid back about the spats that go on though.


It's not even the revenue side it would just be a decent and reasonable thing to do. They have a current email address and they know the ban reason the fact they don't inform anyone is at best ignorant or at worst deliberately done to make the person feel worse.

For all I know everytime I am critical of the site or the site owner I could be accruing points, or for my love of SRAM.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Twitter works in the same way.


Wouldn't know I'm not elitest enough to use it


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jul 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Wouldn't know I'm not elitest enough to use it





Take 5 minutes out and have a look at a Twitter. Trust me, it is about as disparate as you can get. And if I use it, there is your evidence that there are all types that wallow in the social media detritus available to us all.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Twitter works in the same way. I think we all agree to a code of conduct. It is a busy forum and maybe the volunteers just can’t cope with the extra workload by telling each and every person when there has been an infringement.


They do tell you. You get a "reminder". My understanding is the current mods think the message we get sets out the points, but it doesn't. It doesn't even come across as a warning, just friendly advice. So we aren't asking for more moderator work, just rewording the messages they already send.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> So we aren't asking for more moderator work, just rewording the messages they already send.



What 'we' are asking for if 'we' are not careful is for Shaun to close the site.

It makes no money and is a time drain.

There are now threats of complaints to regulators from members, and no doubt some of the mods are getting hacked off with all the twisting so some of them may throw their hand in.

All of that eventually comes back to Shaun.

If you were him, what would you do?

Put in a load more time and effort to sort it only for the whole sorry saga to repeat itself in future - it always does - or pull the plug?

The latter option must be tempting.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If you were him, what would you do?


Me? I'd shut it down. I hope he chooses not to.


----------



## User269 (30 Jul 2018)

I'm shocked to hear that people get banned/suspended, then still come back here. Anyway, I thought maybe I'd like to give it a try, so how do you get banned?

Meanwhile, vita brevis est, tunc non morietur, as we say here in Dorset.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If you were him, what would you do?


I would make sure that my mods made sure that if they banned somebody they actually knew what they were being banned for, otherwise it's a pointless exercise, the banned person on their return will still not know the reason. I would also ensure that if the mods are advising people to use a specific function that a) that function worked as they believed it b) that the mods replied to the questioned asked.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jul 2018)

Shaun said:


> The support forum is for technical assistance with using the site and for reporting bugs or problems.* *
> 
> Feedback, suggestions and questions about the operation of the site are welcome but please use the Contact Us form or send them directly to me via PM - please do not post them here.
> 
> ...


----------

